# LR Classic Logs



## MikeK (Nov 16, 2019)

A folder called LrClassicLogs has appeared in my Documents folder on my Mac. I like to keep my Documents folder as tidy as I can, and I am wondering how this can be stored somewhere less obtrusive. Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't think there's anything you can do about that. You can't move it somewhere else, and if you delete it LR will recreate it on the next launch. If it bothers you that much, all I can suggest is that you put in a feature request to Adobe (link at the top of the page) to allow for a user-selectable location.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 16, 2019)

There are utilities that can change the visibility of files and folders, so you could make it invisible.


----------

